# methemazole question



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I would love to know if anyone here has been happy with just being treated with the medication? My doc only mentioned the medication and the RAI but not surgery. Now I don't know why. I need to ask. I was just overwhelmed at the diagnosis yesterday.

Also, why the rush for treatment. She told me she wanted a decision in 5-7 days. I'm on Atenolol for the heart racing stuff. Would a week or 2 more trying to make an informed decision really make that much difference?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Just a heads up, I can't help you with this one. I was allergic to the medication. However, till I broke out in hives it was working, but I was taking 40mg daily.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you JP


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> I would love to know if anyone here has been happy with just being treated with the medication? My doc only mentioned the medication and the RAI but not surgery. Now I don't know why. I need to ask. I was just overwhelmed at the diagnosis yesterday.
> 
> Also, why the rush for treatment. She told me she wanted a decision in 5-7 days. I'm on Atenolol for the heart racing stuff. Would a week or 2 more trying to make an informed decision really make that much difference?


Stuff happens; we would not want to see you have a Thyroid Storm. This may be a good question to ask your doctor as to why she wants a decision so fast.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Let us know if you will?


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I spoke on the phone with her today. She said that since any treatment will take a while to really "work" she'd just like me to start sooner rather than later. So I told her all I'd be comfortable doing is "maybe" starting the medication. So she just called it in. Now I have to get up the nerve to take it.

I honestly don't know what is wrong with me. I WANT to feel better. Why am I having such a hard time accepting the treatment?


----------

